#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Masker om je haar snel te laten groeien, haaruit val en dun haar

## FANTACHAT

Heb jij ook zo een last van haar uitval, en wil je dat je haar snel groeid en dikker word?

probeer deze masker, je moet hem zelf maken.

- 1grote lepel olijfolie
- een halve citroen persen
- 1 ei

gooi het samen in een kom en roer het bijelkaar.

smeer je haar ermee, en laat het 20 min tot een half uur erin werken, maseer je hoofd.

Wil je dat het werkt?? maak de masker dan om de dag of 2 dagen.

succes.

----------


## Casadesign

IK ga het zeker proberen insha'Allah. Dank voor de tip!

----------


## Yasmin29

Olijfolie opwarmen, opwarmen net dat je kan raken met je vingers en heel goed insmeren in je haar en dek daarnaar je haar met aluminium folie, en laten intrekken een 1 of 2. Daarna je haren wassen met champo.

----------


## Pomona

hmm interesting  :Smilie:

----------


## Dsgbyam_eigba

Vergeet knoflook niet.

----------


## ismahan

Ik heb ook gehoord dat knoflook werkt in combinatie met olijfolie.

----------


## lovetheislam

Gaat je haar door knoflook niet heeeel erg stinken ? Ik had dat namelijk met dat ei een keer.

----------


## lovelymodesty

Die knoflook is ook erg goed maar het stinkt zo, he!

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Slangenolie

----------


## She-is-Royal

Zijn er al meiden die dit masker geprobeerd hebben?

Knoflook is niet te houden :verward:

----------


## Mis beauty

Citroen is heel erg slecht voor je haar, het droogt je haar uit. Twee eetlepels olijfolie, eigeel, en advocado in je haar laten zitten. 20 min uitwassen

----------


## oem_sayfudien

Hoe krijg ik mijn haarzakjes die dicht zijn weer open. Iemand een idee? Heb nogal kale plekken op me hoofd. Niet heel erg te zien. Maar ik wil er toch wat aan doen. Help!!

----------


## leilah24

Wat goed helpt is dit:

100 g henna en beetje indigo henna
lepel olijfolie, walnootolie, lijnzaadolie,
thee van lavendel, kamille, rozemarijn, echte saffraan, thee fenegriek, gemberteentje 
, koffie, knoflook
1 ei
water

----------


## Real07

Wauw geloof je het zelf?

----------

